# Help with Rod



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

I got a Fenglass 2 piece rod,when your looking at the bottom half from the top your looking right into the bottom half of the rod. There has always been a cork plug that fits into the rod and now its gone and rattelin around in the butt NO big deal,I would like to replace it though.Does anybody know where I can get a rubber plug for it instead of the cork? My custom has a rubber plug. Also is the plug put in there for a specific reason? Thanks Ted


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

Teddy said:


> I got a Fenglass 2 piece rod,when your looking at the bottom half from the top your looking right into the bottom half of the rod. There has always been a cork plug that fits into the rod and now its gone and rattelin around in the butt NO big deal,I would like to replace it though.Does anybody know where I can get a rubber plug for it instead of the cork? My custom has a rubber plug. Also is the plug put in there for a specific reason? Thanks Ted


Ted, do a google search for "rubber stoppers" and you will likely find the size you need. They just keep junk from getting down into the blank and, I suspect, may provide a little "crush" protection as well since it's exposed whenever you take the rod apart.

/Scott


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

try mudhole...they have a nice selection


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

The crush protection is what I wanted to know,I did the search on google and the mudhole,mudhole has butt plugs in cork and google search turns up with I would have to buy in bulk meaning 500 or up.I am going to try a hobby shop if that doesnt work.I will be carefull this fall and resolve the issue over the winter. Thanks Ted


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Rubber stopper*

Simply go to Lowes, they have cork and rubber stoppers in different sizes plus there already tappered. I have used these in rod building for years. I believe there located in the area where the nuts and bolts are located. There in those slide out drawers with all the clips, rings, snap rings etc...

Iceman


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for the help, I went to Walmart and purchased a hard piece of foam rubber i will cut and shape it to fit the hole and glue it into place,97cents if for some chance this fails I will go to lowes. I will let you know how it turns out. Ted


----------

